# Hello from Dean.



## Dean (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi,
My Name is Dean Valentine,I'm a self-taught musician and I've worked as a professional composer for TV & Film since 1999.
To date I've scored a number of 26 & 52 part animation and live action series plus a bunch of Films & Documentaries for production companies around Europe/Asia & the States.
Aswell as TV & Film work,I'm slowly but surely moving towards composing music for games and at present I am currently working on a few cues for 1 or 2 game's.
In March 2006 I set up my new studio including Mac G5 quadcores/Protools and a hugh Orchestral & Choral sample library and In October I also launched http://www.deanvalentine.com (www.deanvalentine.com)

talk to you soon.
Thanks,
Dean


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome to VI Dean. Glad you found us - enjoy the forum!


----------



## Chrislight (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Dean and welcome to VI! Have fun on the forum.


----------



## Dean (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Frederick,

great site.

Dean.


----------



## Dean (Nov 22, 2006)

thanks Chrislight, 

thanks,I already posted a track an got a great response!

Dean.


----------



## choir (Nov 23, 2006)

Welcome, Dean you will have a great time here...

Best ''


----------



## Dean (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks Choir,

yeah,got a good response already.

Dean.


----------

